

A New Yorker's Delightfully Stereotypical Map of America - qzervaas
http://www.citylab.com/design/2015/07/a-new-yorkers-delightfully-stereotypical-map-of-america/400142/

======
greenyoda
There's also Saul Steinberg's famous map, "View of the World from 9th Avenue",
which appeared on the cover of the New Yorker magazine in 1976:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View_of_the_World_from_9th_Ave...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View_of_the_World_from_9th_Avenue)

